# Where can I buy reclaimed railway sleepers (between Nowra and Wollongo



## Beer Ninja (14/11/14)

OK, not brewing related but I think 'general chit chat' is allowed here...

I'm going to be landscaping the garden and the first job is to terrace the top part of the garden. An old favourite of mine is to use reclaimed railway sleepers for terracing. 

Does anyone know where I can buy these? I'd be hoping to get them between Nowra and Wollongong ideally, but any information further afield would be welcome.

Also general information regarding stone yards and other hard landscaping suppliers.

Thanks!


----------



## contrarian (14/11/14)

Yard and garden in nowra has them in varying quality for around $20


----------



## Pugdog1 (14/11/14)

If it's anything like the rail tracks I've been on go for a drive along train tracks and pick them up


----------



## Phoney (14/11/14)

Google of landscape supplies illawarra brings many search results. You tried them?


----------



## Beer Ninja (14/11/14)

Thanks contrarian, I'll call in for a look around. 

Phoney, I Googled for the Nowra and Shellharbour areas and didn't get any relevant results. Asking for advice re suppliers is always a good option as well of course. Personal recommendations are always good to get.

Thanks for your "help"


----------



## contrarian (18/11/14)

How'd you go with the sleepers mate?


----------



## Beer Ninja (18/11/14)

contrarian said:


> How'd you go with the sleepers mate?


Not been up yet, can't get into my garden until the scaffolding comes down from the house and the security fencing is gone (which should be Thursday)

I did find the Yard and Garden website, railway sleepers are:

AA Grade Sleepers $60- each 10 or more $55- each

A Grade Sleepers $44- each 10 or more $40- each

B Grade Sleepers $33- each 10 or more $30- each

Hope to be getting up there soon.


----------



## Beer Ninja (20/11/14)

contrarian said:


> How'd you go with the sleepers mate?


Called in to 'The Brew Shop' on Jellicoe Street and combined it with a look around 'Yard and Garden' just a few hundred metres away.

Three big stacks of sleepers in all grades, good amount of aggregates and other hard landscaping supplies. The soft landscaping, stuff, planting, pond supplies and the like was pretty impressive (far better than the only other place I've looked at so far, further north.

I'll be buying from them soon - Just goes to show how valuable a personal recommendation can be  - thanks again


----------



## contrarian (20/11/14)

Glad it worked out. The brew shop is pretty good too. They are linked to ESB so can order plenty of stuff in with a few days notice. Also good to have a local supplier of liquid yeast!


----------



## Beer Ninja (20/11/14)

contrarian said:


> Glad it worked out. The brew shop is pretty good too. They are linked to ESB so can order plenty of stuff in with a few days notice. Also good to have a local supplier of liquid yeast!


Yeah I've tried a couple of white labs from them. They also got me some Belle Saison sent down at short notice. Peter was showing me some of the fresh wort kits he has in stock. I'm thinking that's going to be the way forward for me, fresh ingredients, add an extra 5 litres of water and in the fridge with it. Too easy


----------



## Florian (20/11/14)

I've seen '2nd hand' railway sleepers at Bunnings Stafford here in Brisbane.

not sure if they have them where you are but worth a look or phone call to compare prices.


----------



## Beer Ninja (20/11/14)

Florian said:


> I've seen '2nd hand' railway sleepers at Bunnings Stafford here in Brisbane.
> 
> not sure if they have them where you are but worth a look or phone call to compare prices.


Thanks, I'll have a look, we'll be passing Bunnings in a few days.


----------



## contrarian (20/11/14)

Beer Ninja said:


> Yeah I've tried a couple of white labs from them. They also got me some Belle Saison sent down at short notice. Peter was showing me some of the fresh wort kits he has in stock. I'm thinking that's going to be the way forward for me, fresh ingredients, add an extra 5 litres of water and in the fridge with it. Too easy


They are a very good way to make good beer easily, he also has some from hop dog down the road which I'm sure would be a great base for a lot of beers!


----------



## Beer Ninja (23/11/14)

contrarian said:


> They are a very good way to make good beer easily, he also has some from hop dog down the road which I'm sure would be a great base for a lot of beers!


Had to go to Sussex Inlet today for our nephews birthday, called in at Yard and Garden and now the missus is getting excited about the planting prospects for our project.

Called in at The Brew Shop and got the stout fresh wort kit too.

Turns out my next door neighbour knows the owner of Yard and Garden, a Yorkshireman it seems (that makes three of us then)

Hop dog - my tastes aren't on the hoppy side although I do stretch to a softies choice of schooner of lashes on occasion


----------

